# Bas Rutten vs Brian Urlacher



## BigGameHunter (Dec 19, 2012)

Old news but still cool.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 19, 2012)

I remember this Bas would have beat that ass


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 20, 2012)

I really like both guys but Bas would have killed Urlacher.... it wouldn't have even been entertaining.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## losieloos (Dec 20, 2012)

Bas seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 20, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I really like both guys but Bas would have killed Urlacher.... it wouldn't have even been entertaining.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Hell yes it would of been entertaining!!  I like Urlacher as a player but for a few people i know that claimed to have seen him at night clubs and such,  i guess hes a real asshole from what everyone says.....  Kinda why its no suprise when he told all the Chicago people that he doesnt care about the fans and the media...


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 20, 2012)

Agree with all of the above. Prime Bas was a lethal weapon, and in spite of a size disadvantage he'd have mopped the floor with Urlacher.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 20, 2012)

Urlacher would have killed this guy. Too much strength and power.


----------



## Azog (Dec 20, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Urlacher would have killed this guy. Too much strength and power.



"this guy"?!
Do yourself a favor and google Bas Rutten, then try to come back and tell me how Urlacher would have done shit.
Bas woulda liver kicked that asshole to death.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 20, 2012)

It's not a UFC fight. I know who Bas Rutten is. But Urlacher has so much length, size, and strength on this dude. You have to remember Urlacher is taller, has the length, and has at least 40-50 pounds on this guy. In a bar fight...I can see it ending quickly but Urlacher would win in a bar fight IMO. 

Unbelievable to fucking ASS kissing that is given to UFC fighters.

In a ring/octagon...sure Bas would have the experience to win more than likely.

You act like Brian Urlacher is a pillow. I don't think it would be a blow out like you think.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Brian knew who would have won.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 20, 2012)

LOL...I googled this and everyone in the world is on Bas's side. Tried offering a realistic point-of-view but the opinion of the masses is against me. Bas would apparently kill Urlacher with half a popsicle stick


----------



## losieloos (Dec 20, 2012)

I would put my money on Urlacher, you need more balls to step on a nfl football field

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhET1IC0gMo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2012)

anyone who says a football playing ogre can beat a former ufc champ knows shit about the fight game..that fight would have been 2 seconds


----------



## losieloos (Dec 20, 2012)

Ndamukong Suh would toss any mma fighter across the ring with a flick of his finger


----------



## Azog (Dec 20, 2012)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2012)

losieloos said:


> Ndamukong Suh would toss any mma fighter across the ring with a flick of his finger



brother Im sure homeboy is a big fuck but his jaw is a regular jaw thats not used to being hit.He may tackle real good but throwing kicks and punches is something else


----------



## Azog (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L_AuvaWIh4

Not much different than a bar fight...

Also, any time I have heard other MMA fighters (Randy Couture) talk about Bas, they all say his power is ridiculous. I'd be willing to bet my rips and tren stash that Bas hits 2x as hard as Urlacher.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 20, 2012)

losieloos said:


> Ndamukong Suh would toss any mma fighter across the ring with a flick of his finger



Hahaha I'd love to see that guy in the ring. He is a mean SOB! All seriousness though. Brian Urlacher tackles Bas to the ground and starts wailing away...Bas wins? lol. They are not standing there for 3 rounds wrestling and throwing punches. It is tackle, punch, throw kind of a fight in a bar.

MMA fighters are human too. One good hit to the jaw and it can be lights out. They are not robots like some people seem to believe.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Hahaha I'd love to see that guy in the ring. He is a mean SOB! All seriousness though. Brian Urlacher tackles Bas to the ground and starts wailing away...Bas wins? lol. They are not standing there for 3 rounds wrestling and throwing punches. It is tackle, punch, throw kind of a fight in a bar.
> 
> MMA fighters are human too. One good hit to the jaw and it can be lights out. They are not robots like some people seem to believe.



if he even came close to taking bas down he would get choked out so fast..really this is dumb its a fighter vs a football player in a fight no brainer


----------



## losieloos (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys whats your thoughts on kimbo vs bas? Street fighting!


----------



## Azog (Dec 20, 2012)

losieloos said:


> Hey guys whats your thoughts on kimbo vs bas? Street fighting!



canttellifserious


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 20, 2012)

losieloos said:


> I would put my money on Urlacher, you need more balls to step on a nfl football field
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhET1IC0gMo&feature=youtube_gdata_player



that's how them dirty birds do it


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 20, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Hahaha I'd love to see that guy in the ring. He is a mean SOB! All seriousness though. Brian Urlacher tackles Bas to the ground and starts wailing away...Bas wins? lol. They are not standing there for 3 rounds wrestling and throwing punches. It is tackle, punch, throw kind of a fight in a bar.
> 
> MMA fighters are human too. One good hit to the jaw and it can be lights out. They are not robots like some people seem to believe.


 ^^^not to be  a dick bro but what you just said kinda contradicts yourself because mma fighters do in fact wrestle and pucnch for 3 rounds and tackle and throwing punches in a bar is basically the same thing and as i did wrestle in high school i know all too well that a wrestler can abosoultely beat a foot ball player who trys to "tackle and punch" its no contest...we use the big guys body weight against theirself and it actually turns out to be there disadvantage....so in a bar fight where it is tackle and punch ..the football player will more then likely get arm thrown or sprawled on then get flipped on his back then has his big ass head smashed into the concrete ...because that attempt to tackle is the big guy running at the little guy with all his body weight in an attempt to throw  you to ..the little guy to the floor ....which is EXACTLY what a wrestler or MMA fighter is trained to do


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 20, 2012)

I lift weights because I like having muscles and being big I also like looking big.  Power is a factor always will be.  So is experience and technique.  I cant tell you how many huge guys Ive seen much bigger than me have came to our school and got tooled by a 185lb insurance salesman.  I think the lack of responses from Brian and the appologies to Bas for Brian and his brother treating Bas like shit speaks volumes.

Anyone remember Lorence Taylors attempt at the toughman he was hosting years ago?


----------



## Georgia (Dec 20, 2012)

getbig9198 said:


> ^^^not to be  a dick bro but what you just said kinda contradicts yourself because mma fighters do in fact wrestle and pucnch for 3 rounds and tackle and throwing punches in a bar is basically the same thing and as i did wrestle in high school i know all too well that a wrestler can abosoultely beat a foot ball player who trys to "tackle and punch" its no contest...we use the big guys body weight against theirself and it actually turns out to be there disadvantage....so in a bar fight where it is tackle and punch ..the football player will more then likely get arm thrown or sprawled on then get flipped on his back then has his big ass head smashed into the concrete ...because that attempt to tackle is the big guy running at the little guy with all his body weight in an attempt to throw  you to ..the little guy to the floor ....which is EXACTLY what a wrestler or MMA fighter is trained to do



No...knew what I meant. They don't have 3 rounds to form a strategy and go for the take down or wait for an opening to strike. It's anger and rage in 30 seconds. It's all opinions. Because he is an MMA fighter and Brian Urlacher only benches 150 pounds and doesn't know how to bring anyone down without getting killed with a popsicle the fight would obviously go to the MMA guy. lol.

Who cares, Bas taps out Brian Urlacher in a bar fight in 10 seconds. lol


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 20, 2012)

hahaha realll


----------



## losieloos (Dec 20, 2012)

Ndamukong Suh would destroy any mma fighter, this guy isnt any regular big guy he's an athlete that could a 40 yard dash in 5 sec at 6'4 300 + POUNDS.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Kind of like Brock


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 20, 2012)

then its reallllly gonna hurt when matt hughes throws him about ten feet in the air with all that momentum !!!!! ahahahahahahaha


----------



## 69nites (Dec 20, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Hahaha I'd love to see that guy in the ring. He is a mean SOB! All seriousness though. Brian Urlacher tackles Bas to the ground and starts wailing away...Bas wins? lol. They are not standing there for 3 rounds wrestling and throwing punches. It is tackle, punch, throw kind of a fight in a bar.
> 
> MMA fighters are human too. One good hit to the jaw and it can be lights out. They are not robots like some people seem to believe.


I've witnessed a 150 lbs boxer destroy a fit guy who was at least 240 lbs who was at least 8 inches taller than him. 

I don't even want to mention all the body builders I've seen walk into my boxing gym wanting to spar and getting embarrassed. When we say 70% power and you are head hunting we knock you the fuck out. 

There is a lot more than size and strength to the fight game.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 20, 2012)

69nites said:


> I've witnessed a 150 lbs boxer destroy a fit guy who was at least 240 lbs who was at least 8 inches taller than him.
> 
> I don't even want to mention all the body builders I've seen walk into my boxing gym wanting to spar and getting embarrassed. When we say 70% power and you are head hunting we knock you the fuck out.
> 
> There is a lot more than size and strength to the fight game.



This was code in my muay thai gym also re: respect your opponent's wishes as per stiff sparring. Funniest anecdote ever from the mt gym: Dude walks in on a Fri night (open ring night for sparring). He's got a bag LOADED with gear that would make any fighter salivate. Looks like he's never even wore half of the stuff. Says he wants to spar, that he's "got some experience fighting". I and my coach ask him how many ammy fights he's had and if he's had any pro experience, trying to match him up appropriately. He won't budge - says he came "for some action" and that he's "got enough experience". 

My coach, partly out of spite, pairs him with a female student appx. 145 Lbs (Dude was at least 200 Lbs and looked to be in decent shape). 

Dude goes ballistic, says "I don't fight women", etc. I talk to him and try to reassure him that she's an experienced fighter, that she's got a pro record, holds a bb in TKD, etc. and that he need have no worries about hurting her. He finally relents, largely because now his ego is on the line if he turns down a fight against a woman. 

They get in the ring, I'm cornering the new guy, my coach is in the corner of the female student. 10 seconds in, female student lands a spinning wheel kick (connects with the heel of the foot) squarely on the back of dudes head sending him face-first to the canvas and popping-out both of his contact lenses (which he apparently had left in unbenounced to me). 

I jump in the ring to make sure he's ok. My coach does the same. Coach picks up one of his contact lenses off the canvas and cooly says "I think this belongs to you"...I quickly found the other one and handed it to him when he was finally able to stand. Dude never said a word, left the ring, grabbed his bag and we never saw him again


----------



## SAD (Dec 20, 2012)

Bas beats Urlacher 9 out of 10 times, conservatively.  This coming from a guy who wrestled for 12 years including 3 in college, and fought MMA amateur and professionally for about 2.5 years.  MMA guys are human, of course, and have a button just like everyone else.  But most MMA guys have a background that required some sort of athletic ability, along with most MMA guys having grown up street fighting.  I could and would go on and on, but it would be wasted.  Georgia, please tell me you have this opinion based off of experience.  I started at Gracie Baja in Orlando under Marcio Simas, and we had a former Raiders linebacker come in.  Dude was cock-diesel strong with amazing athletic ability and great hips, and he couldn't last 3 minutes with our blue-belts on the ground.  He also couldn't take a punch to save his life.  Not like he had a glass jaw, but like he didn't like getting punched and would rather take a knee than fight back.  That is one example from my very REAL life that almost mirrors this situation.  What is your opinion based on?

Losieloos, Ndamakong Suh is a piece of shit human who is big as fuck and athletic to boot.  Does that mean he would wreck MMA fighters?  Fuck no.  First, he'd have to cut to 265lbs because that is the max you can weigh in order to fight heavyweight in the UFC, and then he'd have to learn how to fight.  You think there aren't athletic heavyweights out there who have 50 times the experience of Suh?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> Hell yes it would of been entertaining!!  I like Urlacher as a player but for a few people i know that claimed to have seen him at night clubs and such,  i guess hes a real asshole from what everyone says.....  Kinda why its no suprise when he told all the Chicago people that he doesnt care about the fans and the media...



i have a few friends who are hot ass bitches... they all work in clubs and hop from one to the next.... which ever place is popular at the time.  Urlacker comes out in the off season, ive seen him in Board room before.  He chills with his cousin whose like 5 inches shorter and a total d bag.  but he acts big a bad, anyways, yea, hes a tool.  

he uses his status to get girls.


----------



## ccpro (Dec 20, 2012)

Carefull who you run your mouth to...could have been very bad!!!!!


----------

